# If you can have any pet?



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Just for fun. If you could have any pet - and I mean ANY pet - even if it's exotic or fictional, what would it be? For me:

Spotted Hyena - I think their laugh is awesome.









The Steven Spielberg Velociraptor (not the real one that is actually the size of a chicken) - **** an attack dog! If some robber or creep comes on my property I can sick em' with this guy!









Atlantic Lionfish - If I had the patience for Salt Water fish I would take care of this guy. Yeah he's poisonous. But isn't he pretty?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

aardvark.


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

A monkey


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

MojoCrunch said:


> Velociraptor - **** an attack dog! If some robber or creep comes on my property I can sick em' with this guy!


Hate to burst your bubble, but velociraptors were only about the size of a large chicken :lol Steven Spielberg was full of ****.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

Something I will own in the future, is a wolf/husky hybrid.

Unrealisticly.. I'd love to own a cheetah.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Well for starters I definitely want a Liger...










I also want this thing...










And Alf obviously.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but velociraptors were only about the size of a large chicken :lol Steven Spielberg was full of ****.


He sure was. :lol Well, this includes fictional animals. So in this case the Stephen Spielberg Velociraptor. So there! But thanks for letting me know Mr.B. FIXED!

Atticusfinch: I never noticed how adroable aardvarks are!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

a pug....


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> a pug....


You can have mine. He smells bad...


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Duh.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

ImWeird said:


> You can have mine. He smells bad...


 if hes free:teeth


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Easy...a panda bear.(I'd actually prefer a polar bear but those things will drink all my Coke. Also, that's not me in the picture.)


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> I want a pet penguin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWEH! I want the penguin espicially.  Seals do lose their cuteness overtime, if they didn't then I would so want one.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Bonzu said:


> flopsie: he's a gorilla goat and very cuddly just watch the video


In terms of Avatar for me it would be a tie between a Flying Bison (come one, who doesn't want to sit on top of that guy while he's flying around?) and the Shirshu (which could totally come to use if I need to find stuff).


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

A Fennec Fox


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Abyssinian cat. Supposedly one of the cat breeds descended from ancient Egypt.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> Abyssinian cat. Supposedly one of the cat breeds descended from ancient Egypt.


I must admit that is a good looking cat.

And this is going to sound stupid, but for some reason I expected you to post a giant seahorse or something. :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm boring, but this was the best dog in the whole world and I'd even pass up a pet penguin to have him back.










But if I could have both him AND that pet penguin, that would be pretty perfect.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Tez said:


> A Fennec Fox


He's awesome:heart His ears are huuuugggge!!!hehehehe


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> I'm boring, but this was the best dog in the whole world and I'd even pass up a pet penguin to have him back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Perfectionist! I don't think you are boring for wanting to bring your dog back. He obviously meant the world to you. Unfortunately our pets never seem to live long enough. <hugs to you>


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

littlepickles said:


> A monkey


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Parakeets!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

MojoCrunch said:


> I must admit that is a good looking cat.
> 
> And this is going to sound stupid, but for some reason I expected you to post a giant seahorse or something. :b












Actually... a pet hippokampos would be pretty cool!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Or this guy:


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

I would like to own a Griffin.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

She'd make a good pet.


----------



## cyprus avenue (Mar 23, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> Just for fun. If you could have any pet - and I mean ANY pet - even if it's exotic or fictional, what would it be? For me:
> 
> Spotted Hyena - I think their laugh is awesome.


You should move to Nigeria. There are street performers there who keep hyenas (and baboons) as pets:






I wouldn't mind having a pet orangutan like the sailor from _Murders in the Rue Morgue_.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Snow Leopard










or a wolf


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

shadowmask said:


>


Oh yeah, who _wouldn't_ want a pet cthulhu? I mean, really. Annoying neighbors? It's cool, just get your new buddy here to drive them to the brink of insanity.

If I could have any pet in the world, I'd probably pick a snow leopard. Or a fox. Picking between the two would be kind of hard, actually.


----------



## bornwild (Apr 27, 2011)

I've always had a thing for black panthers.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I've always wanted a miniature pony. I think they are adorable.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Oooo, purty! :yes


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

pokemon. i've always wanted to have a dragonite, a ninetales, and a celebi


----------



## Clax (May 24, 2009)

Yoshi & a Chocobo!:banana:banana


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

heroin said:


> She'd make a good pet.


Was waiting for a guy to post something like this. :lol

I think I'd want some horses too:
Shire - I love giant draft horses








Lipizaaner - Closest thing to a unicorn








Fresian - Black beauty horse








MINI HORSE!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Some of your guys' pets are off the wall. Just give me a loyal dog and I'm good. I've had fish, birds, dogs, cats... fish and birds SUCK...just not for me...


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

MojoCrunch said:


> Was waiting for a guy to post something like this. :lol
> 
> I think I'd want some horses too:
> Shire - I love giant draft horses
> ...


Was waiting for a girl to post something like this :b


----------



## djkghigh (Nov 19, 2008)

_2 rottweilers by my bed. I'd feed them lead _


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I wouldn't want to take a wild animal out of his natural habitat. But if I did, I would want a gorilla (shocking). Except I wouldn't call him a pet. He would be my best friend.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> Was waiting for a girl to post something like this :b


Come on, who doesn't want a pretty pony? 

Anyway, I was laughing at heroin's post because this image popped up in my head that was akin to an underground exotic animal black market with an auctioneer presenting the next exotic item: "We have here a Megan Fox. Bidding starts at $1 million" Wow, that is such a f***ed up thing to think of. :b


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Burmese Mountain dog.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Red Panda


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> Burmese Mountain dog.


There is no such breed. I believe you're thinking of Bernese Mountain Dog


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

kos said:


>


Awwwwww I want it! Too bad it's illegal in my state... plus they're a lot of work and aren't meant to be pets. :'(


----------



## Silentmo (Mar 15, 2011)

A Duck!










And I would name him Crackers :clap


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:b


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

letitrock said:


>


Yes!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Sugar Glider


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I always thought having a sloth would be cool.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Komada dragon anyone?? :stu no one would ever mess with you :lol


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

djkghigh said:


> _2 rottweilers by my bed. I'd feed them lead _


i see what u did thar


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

A phoenix!! =D Or errr, a hippogriff would be cool too! ♥


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

djkghigh said:


> _2 rottweilers by my bed. I'd feed them lead _


Picture me rollin'!

I've had 2 rottweilers by my bed, they're the bestest dogs in the whole wide world:yes

My ultimate animal would be a polar bear though. The largest and strongest land mammal on Earth to watch my back.

"Cuddles, sick balls!"


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Isn't he cool?


----------



## ForeverQuiet (Feb 27, 2011)

Hedgehog. They remind me of myself.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Domesticated fox, of course!


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Annarella said:


> Domesticated fox, of course!


AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! Definitely! Last summer I bumped into a lady that was walking a fox cub and I shmoozed her into letting me hold him. It was a ball of freaking cuddly warmth.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Definitely a pet fox!










And a jackalope and a unicorn.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

a panda bear


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Pet boyfriend human.

Kidding, I'm happy with what I have now  I wouldn't mind having another cat that's very cuddly, cute and crazy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Klingon Targ from Star Trek.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

heroin said:


> She'd make a good pet.


A generic plastic (sex) doll?

I would want a nice flying spaghetti monster:



Or I could just get a cat. I love cats.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I want the dancing bird towards at the end of the video O: !!


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Super Marshy said:


> I want the dancing bird towards at the end of the video O: !!


F***ing love that video from the Planet Earth series. I would totally want one too, just to watch it do stuff like that all day.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

A Komodo Dragon would be pretty sweet, as long as it won't bite me.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> F***ing love that video from the Planet Earth series. I would totally want one too, just to watch it do stuff like that all day.


 I'm currently watching some of the planet earth videos at school ^-^ 
These paradise birds are so strange.. I love em x) I can just imagine waking up to one of these dancing birds in the morning xD


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

A wombat!
They're my favorite animals. They just look like huge teddybears.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

bezoomny said:


>


ok now THAT'S CUTE! this is why i love cats!!


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

one of these http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domesticated_silver_fox  too bad there are only, like, 100, and they're basically impossible to obtain.


----------



## scorpio26 (Jun 10, 2011)

unrealistically - tiger, koala, kiwi, panda, arctic fox (had a fox/husky mix though she was so sweet & cute!)

realistically - a skunk & an all white puffy blue eyed female siberian husky for our husky to play & breed with


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I would want a cheetah, no a dragon, NO a Charizard!!


----------



## Andrew1980 (Feb 28, 2009)

A human. I would take it for walks at least once per week.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Falkor from Neverending Story, hands down.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I wish that pokemon were real.


----------

